# New to grappling, Need help



## Hayabusarider (Mar 8, 2005)

I just recently started grappling classes ( about 6 so far ). I've been doing Muay Thai for a while, and am trying to get some ground skills.
I go to a very unorganized class with great instructors, but it is still very unorganized ( I've already rolled with UFC fighters ) There is only one other Grappling / BJJ school in my area, but it has a really bad reputation.
My question is, is there a web site out there that can show me basic grappling positions, forms, and submissions ? 
I'm trying not to be so much of a nOOb in their class. I'm feeling like this is way to far advanced of a class for me to be in. These guy's are real young and trying to get their school started. I like the instructors, and the guy's that I train with, but I'm feeling that I'm way out classed on this one.
I need to get some beginning lessons before I get back with these guy's.
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2005)

If you're new to the grappling arts, trying to learn positions, submissions, etc. from a tape/dvd or online is going to be hard.  Having a qualified inst. to show you is IMO much better.

One thing that is key is to make sure that you have a good understanding of the basic positions first, and then worry about learning the rest.  Without the basic positions, all of the locks, chokes, etc. are not going to help you, if you can't maintain the position. 

As for being able to keep up with the guys in class.  Again, that should not be your primary goal, especially if you're new.  Make sure they are taking their time with you, helping you to learn.  I'm not saying that its not important to roll, but its more important to learn the basics first.

Mike


----------



## Hayabusarider (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Mike
That's my point, where do I get this beginning information from ?
What are good sources ?
I need help. I'm getting beat down bad
Is their a source of good DVD's ? I don't want to spend cash on crap DVD's. I'm almost desperate. 
I need help


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2005)

Hayabusarider said:
			
		

> Hey Mike
> That's my point, where do I get this beginning information from ?
> What are good sources ?
> I need help. I'm getting beat down bad
> ...




As I said, IMO, the best place to get the instruction is from the instructor.  If you're new to the grappling game, attempting to learn from another source, other than a live person, has the potential to be difficult.  Is it impossible? No, but again, you could be missing out on key points.  

I suggest talking to your instructor and having him work with you on this.  

As for the tapes/dvds....Matt Thorton has some good ones.  There are various ones put out by different Gracie family members.  I've heard good things about Mario Sperrys tapes also.

What area are you from?  

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 8, 2005)

Be patient with yourself. There is no need to "hurry" to learn all these things. That information will come the more often you go to class and the more practice you get under the training of very good and competent instructor(s). I agree with MJS. It is better to learn from instructors and other more experienced partners. 

 DVDs and CDS do have their place; they will give you the exposure and allow you to get acquainted by sight with different moves, but they will not be able to properly teach/train you as a live instructor would.

 You might feel like you're behind and "out-classed" and "desperate to keep up". That's ok. That feeling will wear off eventually once you learn more along the way and settle down with your class. Again, be patient. Give yourself time.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Mar 9, 2005)

Everything said here is great advice and very very true.  Every new person to grappling feels exactly the same way you do.  New people tend to you strength vs skill simply because they don't know "how" to submit or "how" to control somebody else.  This will all come with time.  I agree with speaking to your instructor and don't quit!  Soon enough things will begin to click.  There are just a lot of basics to learn before you see any results.

 As for pictures and videos, etc.  I do believe Aaron Little has posted some links to a few different moves in grappling here on MT.  Do a search of his name.  He and other instructors frequent this board and I am sure will be along shortly to help you out.


----------



## bluenosekenpo (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.bjj.org

enjoy:asian:


----------



## WilliamJ (Mar 9, 2005)

There's no gentle way to put this but you are going to be terrible for awhile and the more experienced guys are going to hand you your a** constantly. That's just the way learning to grapple is. There are no short cuts just work hard and listen to what they tell you. Take comfort in that it's not you, everyone is awful at first. I got killed when I first started inspite of a big size and power advantage over everyone in my gym. And now, almost 2 years later, I see the new guys coming in and getting handled all the time.

It's very apparent in grappling because you are getting pinned, twisted around and even when they don't tap you you can tell you are getting nowhere. But give it a few months, things will start to make sense. Just don't worry about "winning". It's training, no one wins or loses in training.


----------



## Hayabusarider (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for the reply's guy's, and great link too. I'm not so concerned with winning matches yet. Just getting some basic skills, and be able to roll a little without getting hurt. At this point I have no offense, just strength and defense. I'm trying though dammit. I think that I need to get with my instructors for some 1 on 1 technique training without worrying about getting tapped for every wrong move that I make.
My whole gym is getting ready for a tournament in Ocala, Fl. this March (including my instructors). They don't seem to have much time for individual basic stuff right now. Maybe after the tournament is over I can get my slower training in. Right now the whole gym is about  "rolling"
I've waited this long to find a good grappling gym, so I guess being patient for a few more weeks is small stuff in the long run.
Thanks again


----------



## WilliamJ (Mar 10, 2005)

Try not to use your strength. It sounds strange but what you need to do is use whatever technique you have and not brute force. Focus on the basic escape drills and basics like posture, keeping your elbows in, things like that.


----------



## DuckofDeath (Mar 10, 2005)

For a quick fix, you might want to visit your local Barnes & Noble and see if they have a copy of _Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu: Theory and Technique_ by Renzo and Royler Gracie.  It starts out with beginner techniques and becomes more complex.  If you get a copy, let me suggest that you thumb through it and bookmark all the escape techniques, go over them again and again, and be prepared to use them come class time.  Welcome to the club; the floundering n00b syndrome is something we all have to go through.


----------



## DuneViking (Mar 10, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> If you're new to the grappling arts, trying to learn positions, submissions, etc. from a tape/dvd or online is going to be hard. Having a qualified inst. to show you is IMO much better.
> 
> One thing that is key is to make sure that you have a good understanding of the basic positions first, and then worry about learning the rest. Without the basic positions, all of the locks, chokes, etc. are not going to help you, if you can't maintain the position.
> 
> ...


I'll second that, and give it a third vote as well!!


----------



## RSJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I reccomend shadow drilling moves over and over and over and over...you get the idea. Use a throwing dummy if you can get one. Try to play real nice and see if you can't work with people from your school outside of the alloted lesson time. Practice stuff like rolls, falls, shrimping, sitouts, hip hiests and the biomechanics of various techniques. Try to do that for at least fifteen minutes a day on your own. Because of various reasons, I'm able to shadow drill for about an hour or two a day in various stretches. It will make a difference, trust me. Perhaps you can roll outside of class as well. Ask around. They say you need to do something about three hundred times before your body commits it to memory and three thousand times before you master it. May I also reccomend learning some yoga postures ? They're great for BJJ. They promote flexibility and they teach you to stay calm in pretzle-like positions, which trust me, you will get into. Rickson Gracie does yoga, so I'm not going to critisize him for it. Also, may I reccomend signing up for Lloyd Irvin's grappling blueprint ? It's a weekly newsletter in your e-mail. It teaches you mental preparation, which is very important. Also, on sites like BJJ.org, stick to simple stuff. A whizzer to a rolling kneebar isn't simple nor is an omoplata. Simple stuff is like a sweep into an armbar and an americana shoulder lock. One final thing, make a training log. Write down what you did and how you think you did at it. Record progress and observations.


----------



## Hayabusarider (Mar 12, 2005)

All great advise. Thanks guy's


----------

